# More Subforums?



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Has it ever been the case that there has been more subforums? I think it'd increase the forum two fold by having, say, a technical section etc within the MK1 section.

It seems whenever I come on here all I can see is problems with peoples cars which kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I kind of agree with you there Tom. I also think we should have more visual guides for new owners so we don't get the same questions over and over. A newbie section where the basics are covered. And people can educate themselves on the basics of what to look out for when buying a TTmk1.

Also a tyre and wheel section, because the tyre posts and discussions are obviously needed and would be useful for a lot of people. 

Damien.


----------



## colin11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes... That would be good.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with both of you and have asked for this before. 
The main forum gets bogged down with the same old questions usually answered by Hoggy time and time again.

We definitely need a better FAQ section at the very least.

I really enjoy the technical stuff and my car is by no means standard but the good stuff gets lost amongst the... What oil? what tyres? what wipers? My windows don't go down, my alarm.... You get my point 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'd hate it.... I like looking in one main area to see whats happening, any more forums and I'd just end up looking for an app to select all I am interested in and combine them back into 1 forum!

Whats needed is management of the FAQ section up top so that the useful and combined technical threads can be linked and grouped there for everyone to use.

If you want something technical look up and click FAQ ....

I like the single marque forum to post and get maximum input from all viewing is the the way I like it.

IMO.


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm with Wak on this one but what we need is a better search engine, it says a lot when you can find relevant threads/posts in Google search easier.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Wak said:


> I like the single marque forum to post and get maximum input from all viewing is the the way I like it.


+1 and i don't think anything will get away from the annoying "same old posts" from new members etc, i think that's just the way of life.

I do think we should be careful not to reply to new mwnbers with the same old obvious questions with the likes of "ahhh FFS not again :evil: " etc as i've seen on several occasions in the past :roll:

Warren.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

One thing it needs is for the search to acknowledge 3.2 or v6, these key words don't work (probably because they are to short) but the search is useless if looking for v6 or 3.2

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The same old questions get asked by members who have been here for years, not just newbies & don't believe extra sub forums would cure that.
Better search engine may help, but it's just easier to ask an "urgent" question & come back days later for the answer.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Extra sub-forums increase the workload on the mods as people will post stuff in the wrong sections all the time and often post the same question in all sections...!
Then you also have the issue of a social post in the social 8N section (if there was one) turning into a technical thread... what do you do with that? Move it or leave it?

I know I've not been here long, but I think this forum works well how it is with just clear distinct sections for 8N & 8J versions.
I'm a mod on another (non-Audi) forum and it turns into a full time job moving everything into the correct section when the forum is busy!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Forgive me oh lord of the forum for what I am about to say.......

The mini forum is all divided into subsections dedicated to bodywork, technical, ICE, FAQs....etc etc...... its visually easier to browse and more often than not, you find an answer to your question just by scrolling through the last few pages.....
Plus it has a "like" button for any posts and replies, which I reckon the TTforum could do with (maybe).
Its just easier and more navigable (oooh get me!)

Don't get me wrong, I still love the TTforum but it is becoming a bit tedious seeing almost exactly the same questions being plastered all over the one page on a weekly basis, all jumbled in with the repetitive _*'photoshop my wheels' , 'which tyres' , 'does my flap look big with this head unit' , 'what exhaust' , 'my haldex is on fire' or 'vandal neighbour keeps poisoning my walrus'*_...... and so on.....

....ill just get me coat.....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

antcole said:


> Forgive me oh lord of the forum for what I am about to say.......
> 
> The mini forum is all divided into subsections dedicated to bodywork, technical, ICE, FAQs....etc etc...... its visually easier to browse and more often than not, you find an answer to your question just by scrolling through the last few pages.....
> Plus it has a "like" button for any posts and replies, which I reckon the TTforum could do with (maybe).
> ...


Well said mate, we forgive you mentioning the "mini" word.. :wink: This is what i was trying to express. And a lot of usa forums do this really well.

"Vandal neighbour keeps poisoning my walrus"... :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The same old questions get asked by members who have been here for years, not just newbies & don't believe extra sub forums would cure that.
> Better search engine may help, but it's just easier to ask an "urgent" question & come back days later for the answer.
> Hoggy.


contradiction in terms there I would think mate,,, how can you wait days for an urgent answere,, for me urgent means NOW !!!!!!!! ( and I cant use the search thingy  )
PS,, keep the forum as it is,, just get rid of some people it would be fine


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Seems im in the minority tbh.

This forum is depressing. Everytime I come on here i'd say 2/3's of the posts are problems or technical questions which I cant be assed to filter through. I must stress there is nothing wrong with that at all and some threads are my own. It would just be nice to have the main section with people being positive about there cars, pictures, sharing goods experiences like maps/RR results, build threads etc! Not, my electrics are f*****, how do I remove an oil cap, petrol cap wont open, drive shaft noises, Stereo problems.

As I look now for example, almost half the threads on the front page are technical/problems.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TomQS said:


> Seems im in the minority tbh.
> 
> This forum is depressing. Everytime I come on here i'd say 2/3's of the posts are problems or technical questions which I cant be assed to filter through. I must stress there is nothing wrong with that at all and some threads are my own. It would just be nice to have the main section with people being positive about there cars, pictures, sharing goods experiences like maps/RR results, build threads etc! Not, my electrics are f*****, how do I remove an oil cap, petrol cap wont open, drive shaft noises, Stereo problems.


I try my best Tom..  Posting my car holiday's and informative upgrades and love of my qs etc. :wink:

I think as the mk1 gets older we will see more and more car technical problems. But it needs to have a sub section. And in the social climate we live in, with facebook...twitter and all those other social entities..People's perception and behavior on forums like this will change. You can see it happening already with really obscure thread titles..

I am confused sometimes how people do not know how to use the search engines? Or are just plain lazy? Tyres have been coming up a lot lately..I understand maybe tyre size with different size alloys etc, but brands..Jesus.  What next.."which windsceen wash fluid is best"?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

TomQS said:


> Seems im in the minority tbh.
> 
> This forum is depressing. Everytime I come on here i'd say 2/3's of the posts are problems or technical questions which I cant be assed to filter through. I must stress there is nothing wrong with that at all and some threads are my own. It would just be nice to have the main section with people being positive about there cars, pictures, sharing goods experiences like maps/RR results, build threads etc! Not, my electrics are f*****, how do I remove an oil cap, petrol cap wont open, drive shaft noises, Stereo problems.
> 
> As I look now for example, almost half the threads on the front page are technical/problems.


Made me chuckle, because I'm quite opposite - I find most threads here are on cosmetic items, which I rarely read. I'd prefer it to be divided into Electrics, Engine, ICE, etc as well, but as said before, it would make the forum a little dull as we don't have many active users I would say, so single page seems to make it more appealing sure.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

roddy said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, The same old questions get asked by members who have been here for years, not just newbies & don't believe extra sub forums would cure that.
> ...


Hi, *"urgent" *in quotes means it wasn't really urgent. 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The FAQ is work in progress when time permits from all the other stuff. The idea of the FAQ was to provide an edited index of the useful HowTos and other information from 13 years of forum posts, so people had an easy way to find the best threads rather than searching for them and coming up with all manner of vaguely related topics. There is a suggestions thread there which I'm wading through. Hopefully I'll find time over Christmas to make some more progress and I also have a lot of broken photo links to fix which will take some doing.

The sub forum idea has been mentioned before but we've always kept it the way it is because it seems to work well for some of the reasons mentioned:

(1) It keeps the forum lively - there's always new posts in one place for everyone to see and although it may not always be of interest it often does generate interest to others who may not have seen it before and become interested, or it sparks an idea or discussion etc, which would be less likely to happen if it was all subdivided.

(2) Newbies are often daunted and confused by multiple sub forums on other forums and end up with no replies and lost. At least keeping it general more attention is given - Ok at the expense of long standing members patience who may have seen it before but they were there once and had that benefit.

(3) Yes it would create more work for the mods to ploice multiple sub forums.

(4) It's a successful lively forum so _"if it ain't broke don't fix it"_ comes into play, although there's no harm in suggestions.

The search engine I'll look into to see what can be done to accommodate some extra terms.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Can you add words that the "search" will pick up? If you could add 3.2 and v6 it would be good as the search feature doesn't recognize them - guess it's because there's not enough letters? Would be good because as it is I can't search for any v6/3.2 related posts

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The minimum number of characters is set to three, so you can search for "QED" for example but you can't search for "V6". The reason you can't search for "3.2" is that it's deemed too common a word.

You can search within returned search results for other words within the posts but common words are ignored and it seems punctuation characters too, so it would search for "3" "2" instead of "3.2" and ignore them as well. Punctuation is allowed on the first search so you can search for "3.2V6" as an example.

There is a threshold for common words (% of posts) but setting it higher will require a rebuild of the search index and it will increase in size and become slower. This may not be a problem now but on the old server we used to have lots of problems with the index crashing out before completion and that was after a few days of compiling due to the size of the forum. I'm going to have to check on this before tweaking it.


----------

